# The Fury X Owners Club



## xkm1948 (Jul 23, 2015)

I haven't seen one so maybe this is a good place to start? First HBM equipped. I have owned my FuryX for about a week now. I am really loving the quiet yet powerful quality of this graphic card. This is my first AIO cooling PC component and I am loving it.   I will post some benchmark screen shots later.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2015)

Cool, it'll be good to see some Fury scores in the Heaven and Valley threads, Firestrike too.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## kiddagoat (Jul 24, 2015)

w00t!!! Have owned mine since launch day!! I am very happy and pleased with my card.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey if you like post some pictures of your rig, I'd be glad to see them.


----------



## Dieinafire (Oct 13, 2015)

I love how theirs 3 people in this "club"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2015)

Dieinafire said:


> I love how theirs 3 people in this "club"



its quite an exclusive club


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 30, 2015)

LOL, 7 posts since July...

telling!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, 7 posts since July...
> 
> telling!



Looks like the Fury X didnt sell as Furiously as AMD had hoped.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its quite an exclusive club



From Acorns great Oaks grow  ( unless the cat kills it by constantly pissing on it  )


----------



## cdawall (Nov 30, 2015)

So how are the 3 owners doing?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a Fury with no X?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> I have a Fury with no X?



X gon give it to yuh


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mine are fine. However I quickly reformatted and went back to the last CCC beta. Will wait until the initial bugs are worked out of Crimson. Outside of that, frame-rates have been comparable to the 980ti's I had, 100 - 144 with all eye-candy and 4xAA.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 11, 2015)

Still loving my FuryX. Just a little disappointed in the overclocking headroom. Now looking back at my initial performance I can clearly tell that my system performance has improved a lot. Using original launch driver I got ~7100 in FSE. Same system, same CPU overclock with Crimson I got ~7400 in FSE.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 14, 2015)

Same overclock on CPU, same stock GPU settings. Just using the new Crimson driver. Quite some performance since the launch driver.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 14, 2015)

This is a thing? Sign me in.

Got 3 Fury Xs in my latest build and a Fury Tri-X in my 3960X rig

Here's a pic of the new build:





It's still very work in progress as far as overclocks go so I'm not going to be posting performance numbers for quiet some time.

So far all 3 cards hit an easy 1200mhz core and 550mhz HBM with voltage. With a custom fan curve they run sub 50C.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 15, 2015)

idk if anybody else fanices their luck on unlocking their fury to an x, or maybe somewhere in the middle. but it seems unlocking the "locked" pipes is now a thing again 

http://hothardware.com/news/asus-radeon-r9-fury-strix-successfully-unlocked-to-fury-x-with-ease


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 16, 2015)

vega22 said:


> idk if anybody else fanices their luck on unlocking their fury to an x, or maybe somewhere in the middle. but it seems unlocking the "locked" pipes is now a thing again
> 
> http://hothardware.com/news/asus-radeon-r9-fury-strix-successfully-unlocked-to-fury-x-with-ease



This has been a thing for ages now. I put up a simplified guide about how to do this on my blog in September. 

My Fury Tri-X unlocked up to 3840 cores.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 16, 2015)

Does a Nano count?


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 16, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Does a Nano count?


 Why not? It has the full Fiji core!


----------



## vega22 (Dec 16, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> This has been a thing for ages now. I put up a simplified guide about how to do this on my blog in September.
> 
> My Fury Tri-X unlocked up to 3840 cores.



i had not seen anyone speak about it


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 17, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Why not? It has the full Fiji core!



Well here it is:


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 10, 2016)

I've made custom Fury and Fury X BIOSs. They have a 1.3V stock voltage, 400W power limit and 350A current limit. For me the BIOSs score better in benchmarks and they clock a little better than the stock BIOSs.

Here's a download link for all of them.

I will not make BIOSs for the Nano cards because I do not trust the VRM on those to not blow up.

The BIOSs were all made by Hexediting the BIOSs from the TPU database and my own Fury X BIOS. They also have custom IDs so it's easy to tell when it's flashed.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> I've made custom Fury and Fury X BIOSs. They have a 1.3V stock voltage, 400W power limit and 350A current limit. For me the BIOSs score better in benchmarks and they clock a little better than the stock BIOSs.
> 
> Here's a download link for all of them.
> 
> ...



I don't own Fury cards but it's work like yours that helps keep enthusiasts going.  Well done


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 10, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> I will not make BIOSs for the Nano cards because I do not trust the VRM on those to not blow up.



They would not blow up, but it's a bit of a waste of time due to the severe power limiting. Increasing voltage on a Nano decreases boost clock rate. Unless you can fully remove the throttling (which is hardware and firmware related) than any custom VBIOS for a Nano would only be to increase the power limit and clockrate to that of the Fury X, which most can do without any problems.

Important note about the Nano and overclocking, raw clockrate does not seem to be the deciding factor on performance. I ran mine at 1120MHz and it performed worse overall than at 1080MHz. Again, this is down to the balance of power delivery and how heavily utilized the core can be. With all that said, increasing the HBM clock speed always gave a performance increase.

If you were to make a custom Nano VBIOS keep it light. Increase power limits to allow for 200W of draw, increase GPU clock to 1050MHz, and increase HBM to 550MHz or 570MHz, but leave voltage alone. I'm sure that most cards will whine like crazy under load, but that should give a very respectable performance increase that doesn't require any further tuning.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 10, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> They would not blow up, but it's a bit of a waste of time due to the severe power limiting. Increasing voltage on a Nano decreases boost clock rate. Unless you can fully remove the throttling (which is hardware and firmware related) than any custom VBIOS for a Nano would only be to increase the power limit and clockrate to that of the Fury X, which most can do without any problems.
> 
> Important note about the Nano and overclocking, raw clockrate does not seem to be the deciding factor on performance. I ran mine at 1120MHz and it performed worse overall than at 1080MHz. Again, this is down to the balance of power delivery and how heavily utilized the core can be. With all that said, increasing the HBM clock speed always gave a performance increase.
> 
> If you were to make a custom Nano VBIOS keep it light. Increase power limits to allow for 200W of draw, increase GPU clock to 1050MHz, and increase HBM to 550MHz or 570MHz, but leave voltage alone. I'm sure that most cards will whine like crazy under load, but that should give a very respectable performance increase that doesn't require any further tuning.



The card already has a 200W power limit. There's a secondary power limit which is at 150W which applies to the 8 pin and then the current limit is 270A just like the Fury X. Unless a free Nano shows up for me to test with I am not making a high power BIOS for the Nano because it's exactly the same core as a Fury-X but fed by a VRM that is 2/3rds of the Fury-Xs and I don't trust it.  Also because the card has a single 8 pin there isn't much room for more power through the cable. If the card had 2 6 pins I'd do a 200W+ BIOS or something but with a single 8pin you can run the risk of melting the cable.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 10, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> The card already has a 200W power limit.



Tested stock I was reading 188W maximum draw in 3DMark. 200W (+/- 4W) was with the power limit increased to +20%. +50% power limit allowed just 226W peak. The moment I increased voltage the power draw decreased to 209W due to throttling. All these ratings are from the wall, and I was running clocks of 1077/600 for all but the stock setting.

So again, a simple VBIOS edit to set the clocks to 1050/550 would be exceptionally easy and completely stable. Also interesting, decreasing core voltage by 14mv while leaving the power limit increased by +40% actually gave better performance across the board, if only by 2%.

Keep in mind I am NOT telling you to do it. Only sharing information based on the testing and tweaking I did with a Nano.


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 16, 2016)

So I've modding the crap out of my 3 cards to try takes some HWbot high scores. Turns out that adding capacitors to the HBM VRM is very very effective at improving HBM overclocking ranges for benchmarks. even my worst card which would insta crash above 550mhz HBM now does 600mhz stable enough to finish Firestrike. It does artifact like crazy I don't think this is any use for daily gaming. Might be better with raised HBM voltage but I can't be bothered taking the card apart for the 2nd time(the stock cooler has way too many screws) when it might already be fast enough for the scores I need. Speaking of scores it managed 21.1K in the GPU test in Firestrike with Tesselation off(HWbot rules).

Here's a pic of how the worst card I have looks ATM:






Other than that I've made another batch of custom BIOSs. Now with support for the Windforce Fury and the Nitro Fury. There's also a new Fury X BIOS included based of the latest Fury X BIOS that AMD released. It gets better core clocks than the old one. I managed to bench at 1190mhz core with the new BIOS without any extra voltage in Trixx which is 20mhz higher than the old one so it should be pretty good for all uses. 

Link to the BIOS here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/v18py3rhbef8rmx/ProFijiBIOSs.zip?dl=0


----------



## blacktruckryder (Apr 21, 2016)

Add me to the club! I picked up a Sapphire Fury X a few days ago. Loving the card so far! As soon as I find my maximum overclock I'll post up some benchmark scores.

One issue I've run into is, Afterburner won't let me clock the core any higher than 1140. I can set the clock speed higher but it doesn't change in any game I run, 1140Mhz is the maximum the core will go.


----------



## GhostRyder (Apr 21, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> So I've modding the crap out of my 3 cards to try takes some HWbot high scores. Turns out that adding capacitors to the HBM VRM is very very effective at improving HBM overclocking ranges for benchmarks. even my worst card which would insta crash above 550mhz HBM now does 600mhz stable enough to finish Firestrike. It does artifact like crazy I don't think this is any use for daily gaming. Might be better with raised HBM voltage but I can't be bothered taking the card apart for the 2nd time(the stock cooler has way too many screws) when it might already be fast enough for the scores I need. Speaking of scores it managed 21.1K in the GPU test in Firestrike with Tesselation off(HWbot rules).
> 
> Here's a pic of how the worst card I have looks ATM:
> 
> ...


With those mods and such while using the stock cooler how are temps?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 21, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> Turns out that adding capacitors to the HBM VRM is very very effective at improving HBM



If you would have used some Sanyo OSCON not some crappy Wurth Electronic(china based, they don't produce anything actually)... maybe it would end up better.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> View attachment 66820



What do you score with 8xAA?
Not specifically your card even, just any fury. At extreme tess,1080,8xaa,fullscreen,no amd contrlol panel aa,or tesselation disabled,just optimization,or use application setting option set?

Im curious


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 21, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> If you would have used some Sanyo OSCON not some crappy Wurth Electronic(china based, they don't produce anything actually)... maybe it would end up better.



These are 7mohm ESR, 2000uF polymers and as far as I know they're pretty damn good.



GhostRyder said:


> With those mods and such while using the stock cooler how are temps?



With the fans at 100% the cards don't break 50C under 3Dmark.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 21, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> These are 7mohm ESR, 2000uF polymers and as far as I know they're pretty damn good.With the fans at 100% the cards don't break 50C under 3Dmark.



You need ripple current in this scenario if really the stock VRM is such a piece of crap and the output is unstable and noisy. But I don't trust any rebrand part makers... once you have this, another batch is from other place being crap. Nothing beats Oscon in SMPS crap filtering job IMHO.


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 21, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You need ripple current in this scenario if really the stock VRM is such a piece of crap and the output is unstable and noisy. But I don't trust any rebrand part makers... once you have this, another batch is from other place being crap. Nothing beats Oscon in SMPS crap filtering job IMHO.



The ripple current on these is rated at 6.64A which is the highest I could find at this price point. All the Nichicon caps that were 5mohm ESR only did about 5A ripple current and came in smaller capacities.

The Vcore had 20mv of noise on it. I never checked the HBM VRM since I didn't think it would be very noisy since the HBM is so low power. I still slapped some caps on the HBM anyway since I bought 30 of them and was really surprised when 600mhz started to work.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 21, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> Nichicon caps that were 5mohm ESR



ESR isn't the only thing... and each series of caps have their purpose of life... except good for nothing general purpose ones 

Solder out some Sanyo and Panasonic ones from burned motherboard VRM for such experiments. The ripple is bigger because of having only one phase for the supply guess poorly filtered, because the card is smaller . Good catch btw.


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 21, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> ESR isn't the only thing... and each series of caps have their purpose of life... except good for nothing general purpose ones
> 
> Solder out some Sanyo and Panasonic ones from burned motherboard VRM for such experiments. The ripple is bigger because of having only one phase for the supply guess poorly filtered, because the card is smaller . Good catch btw.



Yeah that's what I figured. The HBM VRM has pads in place for a second phase and there is a lot of unused cap pads on it too.

I guess next time I'm ordering from digikey I'll buy a boatload of different caps and test which ones give me the best results. I have some old AMD GPUs with measly 3 phase Vcore VRMs that should see good gains from cap mods.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is my best run so far.  14009 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8261609


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 11, 2016)

Just got a R9 Fury Strix for 260 pounds, unlocked it to 3840SP's! ASIC quality is 60%...


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 17, 2016)

Just unlocked to 4096 Shaders, I guess that I have a Fury X now! 

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/bkdfv

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9806811


----------



## ManofGod (Aug 29, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Just unlocked to 4096 Shaders, I guess that I have a Fury X now!
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/bkdfv
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9806811



Lucky you.  I love my Sapphire Fury Nitro+ but, no unlocky for me.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2016)

Well thanks to @gupsterg I am now a full "FuryX" on air!


----------



## gupsterg (Sep 4, 2016)

Sweet  , you done some stability testing?

Also I noticed your on Windows 10 from PM screenies, do you use CSM = Off on mobo bios to give you "pure UEFI" mode? if so for Fiji modded ROMs to work there is a custom UEFI/GOP module Lordkag made me on Fernando's Win-RAID forum.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Sweet  , you done some stability testing?
> 
> Also I noticed your on Windows 10 from PM screenies, do you use CSM = Off on mobo bios to give you "pure UEFI" mode? if so for Fiji modded ROMs to work there is a custom UEFI/GOP module Lordkag made me on Fernando's Win-RAID forum.


yeah I ran Firestrike and Time Spy on it so not really a stress test but the results spoke for themselves. I gonna thow some games at it.

I do have CSM "on" But I'm pretty sure it's mostly in legacy mode. I use Fast Boot setting in the BIOS anyway so I'm not bothered with not having Secure Boot. I'm on my desktop in 15 sec. anyway 
Thanks for the all the help!


----------



## gupsterg (Sep 4, 2016)

Yep, CSM=On = Legacy.

Sweet it passed FS & TS  , you may have been super lucky with that card IMO . When I went for full 4096 SP unlock on my Tri-X I got desktop corruption  so wasn't even able to load a 3D app .


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Yep, CSM=On = Legacy.
> 
> Sweet it passed FS & TS  , you may have been super lucky with that card IMO . When I went for full 4096 SP unlock on my Tri-X I got desktop corruption  so wasn't even able to load a 3D app .



Yeah I don't think many were sold when I bought mine so it was prolly a pretty "fresh" one that was just software disabled like the "4GB" 480s. I have chucked some DX:Mankind Divided at it and I will prolly fire up The Division, that usually makes things sweat. 
 Again Thanks for the help!


----------



## gupsterg (Sep 4, 2016)

No worries glad help  and super result  .

If and when you OC, happy to help set/guide you on bios mod, it will make the card as if it was from factory the way you want  .

Personally I prefered the Tri-X cooler for i) ease of card installation/removal vs Fury X with AIO ii) better GPU VRM temps . With a little fan profile mod in ROM I was able to gain pretty good temps for being just on air IMO.


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 2, 2016)

Luv'in the Fiji even more .


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 18, 2016)

Well after some searching i found it XD .
I'm in the club too with my fresh new XFX Fury X !


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 18, 2016)

This is gotta be the smallest Fury X owners club I know  .....


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 18, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> This is gotta be the smallest Fury X owners club I know  .....



They didn't make enough. Blame HBM for that.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 18, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> They didn't make enough. Blame HBM for that.



LOL, seems OCN / OCuk / Guru3D users snagged them all  .


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2016)

I have two rigs at work running furys I don't mind them, but a 480 almost equals them...


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 19, 2016)

I got the money ready for a second FuryX, a used 5960X and a new 1200Watt PSU. However with VEGA and RyZen news everywhere I have decided to wait a bit more.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah I would wait for Ryzen/Vega. I don't think I could ever consider going CF. When I see a single card performing the same as CF setup, as driver, etc lacks support I think no I can not consider CF. Yesterdays Division charts were an example of this. How I see it is what I would spend on going CF would be better used for a better single GPU when there is one to buy  .


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 20, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Yeah I would wait for Ryzen/Vega. I don't think I could ever consider going CF. When I see a single card performing the same as CF setup, as driver, etc lacks support I think no I can not consider CF. Yesterdays Division charts were an example of this. How I see it is what I would spend on going CF would be better used for a better single GPU when there is one to buy  .




I will be keeping my FuryX forever no matter what new card I end up getting. This is the first top end ATi GPU I bought during initial release.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 20, 2016)

TBH it's the first card I'm also considering keeping as memento of PC hardware  and had PC since 1st Pentium.

I really like the AIO, I really haven't noticed pump noise or an issue with it so far. I would say my Fury X has been ran a lot of hours, from last Friday til yesterday it was on a f@h run continously, only few hours break from the task for some gaming  .

Then it's the size, ever since the 8800 GTX I've always had pretty lengthy cards. It was refreshing to have a high end GPU with short PCB length  . When I swapped my Hawaii card for the Fury X, I noticed my M7 Ranger has a SATA activity LED on PCB for the first time in over a year  .

I absolutely luv the black aluminum exoskeleton of the card  , even the soft touch plastic top and bottom panels are so swish! Having the Radeon logo glowing out the side mesh panel I have is also nice  .

The whole "out of the box" experience for me has been great  . As I said before I've had 1x Fury Tri-X and 6x Fury X, one Fury X I received was like this:-




Spoiler













I kept that card for ~28 days and in a spare rig set it to fold, I expected the hoses to rupture but they didn't, I was quite surprised as the coolant hoses are pretty rigid.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 20, 2016)

Have you figured out how to change the LEDs from red to blue yet?

Also, my FuryX zero core never kicks on. It is the green LED in the picture. I have never saw it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 20, 2016)

Also I plan on changing the front plate of my FuryX down the road. With the 3D Printing profile from AMD we can design some really cool stuff.















Or just EKWB it and overclock the shit out of it.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 20, 2016)

No idea on the zero core power LED, my card rarely is left to sit around idle when PC is on  .


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 20, 2016)

After i installed it i have see only 1 time the green led than never again XD.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 20, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Also I plan on changing the front plate of my FuryX down the road. With the 3D Printing profile from AMD we can design some really cool stuff.



Yeah I like that feature as well  .



xkm1948 said:


>



I'd like the above panel with the red accents but blacker gunmetally finish like the exoskeleton of card  .


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 20, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Yeah I like that feature as well  .
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like the above panel with the red accents but blacker gunmetally finish like the exoskeleton of card  .




Have any pictures of what you described. Sounds pretty cool


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 20, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> No idea on the zero core power LED, my card rarely is left to sit around idle when PC is on  .
> 
> View attachment 82261
> View attachment 82260




Care to make it purple for us?  It would look nice!


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 20, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Have any pictures of what you described. Sounds pretty cool



It's the panel you posted/I quoted in post 64 that I'd like in black gunmetally finish  .



xkm1948 said:


> Care to make it purple for us?  It would look nice!



LOL, I wish I could  , it would be the Prince edition of Fury X then  .


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 20, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> It's the panel you posted/I quoted in post 64 that I'd like in black gunmetally finish  .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I wish I could  , it would be the Prince edition of Fury X then  .




You turn on both red and blue and you will get purple. I may actually try this later.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah, I got it after replying to your post earlier and was  at myself about it!


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 17, 2017)

@xkm1948

Hi chap, as you know was away when this had occurred. Shocking some of the responses by members, I'm glad @Xzibit was able to have a chuckle, shame he missed the point I was making, no doubt in my mind he does not understand fully want has gone on with Fiji. I was also shocked by @theoneandonlymrk response here. Ahh well again missing the point about what has gone on with Fiji.

Yeah I really didn't wanna get VEGA, but having tried a GTX 1080 without G-Sync monitor and not wishing to pay the premium for one I did end up going VEGA. Isn't as power efficient as GTX 1080 but gaming experience is good due to FreeSync.

Great card IMO in my ownership from March16 (upto early 17). Just a real shame on what AMD did with driver after v16.12. It surprises me how some forums members actually see this is an issue and others not. Sold off Fury X, so it's goodbye to Fiji.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 17, 2017)

@gupsterg Hi what Vega you got? 56 or 64?
I got my Fury x december of 2016 and now that i finally got Enhanced Sync i'm more happy than before but the lack of oc is painful.
Now i'm considering to buy vega but not at the prices we have here in Eu right now .
I can't pay more than 500€ a Vega 64 when with that much money you can get the cheapest 1080ti or a good gtx 1080 with aftermarket cooling.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 17, 2017)

Capitan Harlock said:


> @gupsterg Hi what Vega you got? 56 or 64?
> I got my Fury x december of 2016 and now that i finally got Enhanced Sync i'm more happy than before but the lack of oc is painful.
> Now i'm considering to buy vega but not at the prices we have here in Eu right now .
> I can't pay more than 500€ a Vega 64 when with that much money you can get the cheapest 1080ti or a good gtx 1080 with aftermarket cooling.


I say wait for GDC 2018. New Nvidia lines will drop.



gupsterg said:


> @xkm1948
> 
> Hi chap, as you know was away when this had occurred. Shocking some of the responses by members, I'm glad @Xzibit was able to have a chuckle, shame he missed the point I was making, no doubt in my mind he does not understand fully want has gone on with Fiji. I was also shocked by @theoneandonlymrk response here. Ahh well again missing the point about what has gone on with Fiji.
> 
> ...



I admire your devotion to RTG, especially after what they did to Fiji and yet you still gave them money for Vega. Dude you are one diehard RTG fan.

RTG will not get another dime from me any time soon. They need to get their shit together both hardware and software. Gotten rid of Raja was a good start though.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 17, 2017)

Capitan Harlock said:


> @gupsterg Hi what Vega you got? 56 or 64?
> I got my Fury x december of 2016 and now that i finally got Enhanced Sync i'm more happy than before but the lack of oc is painful.
> Now i'm considering to buy vega but not at the prices we have here in Eu right now .
> I can't pay more than 500€ a Vega 64 when with that much money you can get the cheapest 1080ti or a good gtx 1080 with aftermarket cooling.



I got a GigaByte RX VEGA 64 Limited Edition. At the time it was ~£515, got ~£10 cashback and Prey/Wolf.2 FOC (worth ~£40  in my eyes). This bought it down to ~£465 just for V64, about £15 more than best launch day deals I saw. Also at the time EK-Radeon Vega block was also on promo, ~£90.

I had a MSI GTX 1080 EK X for ~30 days prior to going VEGA. It boosted to ~1975MHz as it was under water without me OC'ing it manually. Even though I gained some massive FPS increases vs Fury X it just never felt right for gaming without any variable refresh rate tech. I didn't wanna get into hassle of selling my MG279Q and then stumping up a premium for the PG279Q. So went VEGA.



xkm1948 said:


> I admire your devotion to RTG, especially after what they did to Fiji and yet you still gave them money for Vega. Dude you are one diehard RTG fan.
> 
> RTG will not get another dime from me any time soon. They need to get their shit together both hardware and software. Gotten rid of Raja was a good start though.



It may seem as if I am die hard RTG fan, but I assure you I am not. Each time I choose an AMD GPU it has been based on price, features and what experience I expect from it. In a way I forced myself and somewhat how market is forced me to go VEGA.

Yes I was fully upset that Fiji got gimped. Once AMD Matt confirmed that the performance gain "we" saw from HBM clock increase in every driver from launch till Dec 16 was not going to be given back in v17.xx.x drivers that made my mind up to sell Fiji.

A ebay FVF promo came up, so I placed it for sale. Just at that time I saw a MSI GTX 1080 EK X for a crazy price, £480. As I was going full WC on ThreadRipper I nabbed it. As some WC parts got delayed the build got delayed. The day I finally built the rig was the day the Fury X sold. When I played a few games with it I was horrified that I actually was noticing lack of FreeSync. I couldn't welch on not shipping the Fury X. It actually gave a better gaming experiencing IMO with lower FPS+FreeSync. Then I tried plenty of things to improve my "game experience" on GTX 1080 and I couldn't in my eyes. Luckily I sold it at no loss and found a reasonably priced VEGA.

nVidia definitely has lead on "product", driver panel is weak. The panel seemed near identical to what I recall when I had a GTX 285/8800. So besides FreeSync the actual driver panel features made me want to be back on AMD. Adrenalin Edition has further raised the bar IMO.

So as you can see by placing/selling the Fury X prior to trying the GTX 1080 I forced myself to go back to AMD. As I had a FreeSync monitor I was also somewhat locked into AMD if I wanted variable refresh rate tech working.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 17, 2017)

I does more VR than monitor gaming. AMD’s VR support is shitty at best.   

Maybe in the future i will invest in variable sync monitor. But definitely not free sync. Nothing is free.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 18, 2017)

VR is not my cup of tea TBH. Considering how much "hoo ha" RTG made of VR it was embarrassing how Fiji never got full support which Polaris had.

I have enjoyed gaming experience more with FreeSync than when I went high refresh rate.


----------



## delshay (Dec 18, 2017)

After modding my Nano I made an error, but did not see it. To my surprised when I opened up HWMonitor, it showed Power, but no TDP readings.
I removed the fault at the controller "short circuit" & now HWMonitor does not show power symbol.

Question is why is power reading missing from GPU-Z & HWMonitor for Fiji chips.

New personal best not just in speed "1070MHz", but a new record low for temperature on air. It's going to get an even higher benchmark that's for sure.

Screenshot of benchmark with latest internal modifications.


----------



## delshay (Dec 24, 2017)

New preliminary benchmark R9 Nano 1085MHz (305W+) needs big modification to hold this speed stable. I am working hard on a big update/fix..

Card can now run 1080MHz stable (300W). Like to see Fury x benchmarks.


----------



## delshay (Jan 6, 2018)

My 300W+ R9 Nano is to mount a challenge to mighty Fury X including top score on HWBOT. 

CPU increased to 3GHz compared to old screenshots.


----------



## delshay (Jun 17, 2019)

WARNING: Do not attempt this on your R9 Nano as you need the correct equipment to carry out this modification.

R9 Nano is to get new capacitors. The old capacitor have all been removed from the PCB.

OLD CAPACITORS: All 3.5m ohms ESR or worst up-to 4m ohms with most showing 490uf.

NEW CAPACITORS: All 2.2m ohms ESR or lower with 520uf or higher (binned). To be installed on 18/06/2019.



.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 17, 2019)

delshay said:


> WARNING: Do not attempt this on your R9 Nano as you need the correct equipment to carry out this modification.
> 
> R9 Nano is to get new capacitors. The old capacitor have all been removed from the PCB.
> 
> ...


What did you gain with this mod?


----------



## delshay (Jun 17, 2019)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> What did you gain with this mod?



New capacitors have not yet been installed as I have more on order & I want to binn these to see if they are better than the ones I have already binned. They will be fitted tomorrow as this is when more capacitors will arrive. 

The 16v capacitors there is a delay as they are direct from the AVX factory.
NOTE: The two extra capacitors on the rear of the card, no other R9 Nano has this. This has always been on my card.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 17, 2019)

delshay said:


> NOTE: The two extra capacitors on the rear of the card, no other R9 Nano has this. This has always been on my card.



Those capacitors are on older production and sample cards previous to PCB Revision 10/11. The majority have the pads there with no capacitors mounted.


----------



## delshay (Jun 17, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> Those capacitors are on older production and sample cards previous to PCB Revision 10/11. The majority have the pads there with no capacitors mounted.



Those capacitors were added by me long time ago. They are going to be upgraded along with the high-side MOSFET capacitors to a new 220uf AVX with a tighter tolerance 10%. There are two other 16v capacitor internally which also will be changed. All 16v capacitors upgraded from the old 150uf. There's also new ceramic which should also be here tomorrow.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 17, 2019)

delshay said:


> Those capacitors were added by me long time ago. They are going to be upgraded along with the high-side MOSFET capacitors to a new 220uf AVX with a tighter tolerance 10%. There are two other 16v capacitor internally which also will be changed. All 16v capacitors upgraded from the old 150uf. There's also new ceramic which also should be here tomorrow.



The previous revision test boards have them mounted, along with QC hardware, that's why the pads are present on those revisions. They were removed from later boards.

I assumed since you said that they have *always *been on your board that you had a QS card.


----------



## delshay (Jun 18, 2019)

New re-binned capacitors installed, minimum value is now 529uf from 520uf, ESR unchanged. There's a little too much solder on two or three capacitors, but this can be cleaned up with ease. Rear capacitors removed along with all 16v capacitors on the front minus the fan capacitor.
Sorry for poor second photo, camera is just not having none of it (auto focus).

The very best binned capacitor is fitted to top (single capacitor), & the next best two binned (top right). The remaining 10 capacitors, the best two are sitting nearest to the GPU & the remaining 8 is random in the last 8 slots.


----------



## delshay (Jul 4, 2019)

Here's an update on my R9 Nano with photo.

I got the wrong size capacitors so this card is running with just 2x 16v capacitors at the VRM, but it is supported by the other two on the back as seen in the photo. New & improved capacitors (correct size) on order, but will not be here until Jan 2020 next year. I was not able to fit 4x capacitors to the unused pads on the opposite side of the card, again I order the wrong size. Anyone that's interested in those pads they are 1.7v & 0.90v

Soldering quality of 16v capacitors does not matter much at this stage as they will be changed out again.

Cleaned up excessive solder with one or two more to do.

Card feels like it's more stable, but their is no change in undervolt & card is trying very hard at 1090Mhz overclock, but it still crashes, but the problem is pointing towards VRM running to hot. I have a fix for this, you may see an external heatpipe with radiator in the future.


SOLDERING/DESOLDERING:

To desolder those 3 contact point capacitors I had to increase preheater an extra 25c (375c). This is something i'v never done before as every desoldering I have done preheater is set to 350c. Having to much heat can damage the PCB as well as damage components, so be careful.

Also infrared lamp needed to be much, much closer to the PCB than normal, again this is not normal & can warp the PCB. For some reason the black PCB can tolerate such extreme heat. When desoldering/soldering be careful as you can warp or blister some PCBs even before the solder as liquefied, so take this one slowly.

Photo below.


----------



## delshay (Aug 15, 2019)

R9 Nano now has a external heatpipe. This modification in it's current form looks really ugly as it did not know if it will work, so no photo. If I get enough request i will take a photo, but be prepared for nasty mod. Modification is having an effect on the VRMs, ie card is more stable at 1090MHz (max power), so we should see a new Superposition R9 record soon.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 15, 2019)

delshay said:


> R9 Nano now has a external heatpipe. This modification in it's current form looks really ugly as it did not know if it will work, so no photo. If I get enough request i will take a photo, but be prepared for nasty mod. Modification is having an effect on the VRMs, ie card is more stable at 1090MHz (max power), so we should see a new Superposition R9 record soon.



I don't mind the nasty looks! Drop us a photo


----------



## delshay (Aug 18, 2019)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> I don't mind the nasty looks! Drop us a photo


Heatpipe modification has been taken out of service due this new modification for the core cooling. A new cooling solution has been found for the VRM. This is internal & can't been seen from the outside.

These new modifications are expected to bring improvements.









						Ghetto Mods
					

That's awesome... aluminum radiators are so much more efficient at heat transfer (and cheaper to make) than copper ones I'm not sure why the PC insists on copper unlike virtually every industry (automotive, appliances, etc.)  Because aluminum radiators are only more efficient in terms of size...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## gamefoo21 (Aug 30, 2019)

Board number #000071

Even has the OG Cooler Master whine n dine pump... lol

It's my Furry, the modern version of my Rage Fury... Though I would have been so happy if the came out with Fury MAXX...

Flashed with the underclock, undervolt, and tightened timings BIOS. Living happily never going over 45'C


----------



## delshay (Aug 30, 2019)

gamefoo21 said:


> Board number #000071
> 
> Even has the OG Cooler Master whine n dine pump... lol
> 
> ...



That's a very good temperature. Can you show Superposition 1080p extreme with max power.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Aug 30, 2019)

delshay said:


> That's a very good temperature. Can you show Superposition 1080p extreme with max power.



It'll be a bit, but those temps were with furmark and the power limit maxed out, it was reporting GPU usage at 97-100%. I even tried with the vulkan based test in the MSI burn app, and laughed the OGL was hotter by 2'C and slower.

Where do I grab the app?


----------



## delshay (Aug 31, 2019)

gamefoo21 said:


> It'll be a bit, but those temps were with furmark and the power limit maxed out, it was reporting GPU usage at 97-100%. I even tried with the vulkan based test in the MSI burn app, and laughed the OGL was hotter by 2'C and slower.
> 
> Where do I grab the app?



Download Superposition Benchmark from here https://benchmark.unigine.com/superposition


----------



## delshay (Nov 17, 2019)

R9 Nano is currently getting it's final upgrade. "Correct" capacitors , power upgrade & maybe voltage tweak (undervolt in hardware). As i'm taking the card apart you will see some of it's secrets but not all.

Screenshot below reveals one of two internal cooling secrets which there are options.

My R9 Nano uses the "shroud" for extra cooling. The normal black pad has been removed & replaced with 17W m/k thermal pad 1.5 mm thick (stacked) x2 on the VRM heatsink.. The shroud is extremely hot when card is operating at max power/overclock. You will not be able to touch the card even after 3mins of power down. This shows the modification is working very well.

You can switch this to the GPU which shows clear cut 2c+ reduction when using LM, but for now do not put thermal pad on VRM heatsink & GPU heatsink together.   ...Use one or the other. GPU requires two strips of thermal pad.

NOTE: Thermal pad must be place on the solid line (stitching part) of the heatsink but mine has stuck itself to the shroud. The stitching part of the heatsink is been looked at (CPU/GPU) on all heatsink, there's something i'm not happy about in this area on most if not all heatsink.

Anyway, if your GFX card  has a metal shroud & it is not utilize very well into the design you could be in for a treat & a turnaround  in your GPU temperature performance. This applies to most if not all GFX cards ever made that has a metal shroud.


----------



## delshay (Nov 18, 2019)

ASSEMBLY

Card is ready for preliminary checks & is about to be put back together. VRM now has all four capacitors due to the old ones being to wide, which I was only able to fit two capacitors. One of the old wide capacitors has made its way to the fan headed. It's not very clear but the capacitor is push right-up against the connect, it's ultra tight as the plate needs to go on top of this.

New capacitors are the same as the old ones 16v, but with a reduction in size & ESR from 50 mOhms to 25 mOhms.

Upgraded power is also complete, it's just a matter can I control the heat. I will not know the answer until card is tested. Card is still awaiting undervolt in hardware & one more new additional cooling secret, bringing the total cooling secrets to three inside the card (not fully tested). which will be next & final, bringing this card modifications to a close.


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Nov 18, 2019)

I did smaller mod to my Nano. Replaced the fan with a Noctua. The fan runs at 2000rpm which makes it silent. I have modified the bios and lowered the voltage and raised the TDP. The card runs at 980Mhz and never drops below that. The Noctua keeps it about 70c. Kind of ugly but it works very well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I followed this guide but used a bigger fan => https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/690393-r9-nano-nuctua-fan-mod/


----------



## delshay (Nov 22, 2019)

R9 NANO IMPORTANT UPDATE

If you are going to use the shroud as a heatsink, insure the fan cable is tucked down the side. This will give maximum contact & compression on the thermal pads.

GENERAL UPDATE (my card)

After doing the first capacitors changeover my card performed a little worse. After doing the second update with power increase it performed even worse, "throttling issues".

So today I conducted a full investigation why my card got worse. Investigation has found my card & probably all other R9 Nano cards to have a thermal pad issue. Test here has shown that R9 Nano cards should not thermal throttle with max power set in wattman until it hits the max temperature 83-84c (not overclocked). If your card is "overclocked", then it should not thermal throttle until it hits 76C+ regardless of how far you overclock the card with max power set in Wattman.

NOTE: I'm using 17W m/k thermal pads, but i'm also checking if FUJIPOLY pads are genuine, as it seems their maybe fake ones out there (not confirmed) awaiting test results.

Below is a dummy photo how I mounted the pads to fix the thermal throttling. The pads in the photo below is not perfect, but should give you an idea how to cut the pad to a perfect fit. The pads are fitted to the raised part on the internal metal plate.
Try not to exceed the circumference/perimeter of the raised bump. You can see some, but not all of the raised bump in the photo below, but there are six in total.

Your going to need a little bit of skill not to move the pads as you mount the PCB as you can not compress the thermal pads manually when using 17W m/k type of thermal pads.

Photo includes one my pride & joy tools, Gerber 650 Evolution (ultra rare) full kit.


----------



## delshay (Nov 27, 2019)

Just a small update, list of parts I fitted to the card.









						EEF-GX0D561L Panasonic | Mouser
					

EEF-GX0D561L Panasonic Aluminium Organic Polymer Capacitors 560uF 2.0volt datasheet, inventory & pricing.




					www.mouser.co.uk
				




& here. Note the small numbers in stock. That was me, I order them back in July https://www.mouser.co.uk/ProductDetail/AVX/TBME227K016CBSZ0000?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsh%2B1woXyUXj1w%2BO54z6D%2BmAyhb0Qy3w0A=

3DMARK stability open test bench (max power) not overclocked.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone got any tips on undervolting my Fury X? I've tried before (IIRC with both Afterburner and through the driver software, and while both seemed stable in testing (around 1.05V IIRC), they weren't in games (crashes and instability in Rocket League at least, probably some other titles I can't remember too). I think I remember someone posting on these forums about an UV BIOS and having success with that, but for the life of me I can't find it. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kanan (Jun 12, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Anyone got any tips on undervolting my Fury X? I've tried before (IIRC with both Afterburner and through the driver software, and while both seemed stable in testing (around 1.05V IIRC), they weren't in games (crashes and instability in Rocket League at least, probably some other titles I can't remember too). I think I remember someone posting on these forums about an UV BIOS and having success with that, but for the life of me I can't find it. Any help would be much appreciated.


Undervolt is undervolt, whether with software or by firmware, doesn't make much difference. I would simply increase the voltage until it is stable again.


----------



## delshay (Apr 12, 2021)

R9 NANO EFFICENCY UNDERCLOCKED/UNDERVOLT

Below is the latest "software" mod for the R9 Nano, but it also has new hardware modifications

Screenshot below is the "New Default" on one of the BIOS. So I no longer need Wattman. I now have the option to install  display drivers only.
Take note of memory speed "600MHz" which is the new "Default Speed". With the hardware mod in place, memory can clock 660MHz with zero artifacts.     ..Top speed is classed as unknown at this time, but it can go faster than 660MHz.

EDIT: Voltage is missing from the screenshot. Max core voltage at state 7 is 0.950v.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 12, 2021)

delshay said:


> R9 NANO EFFICENCY UNDERCLOCKED/UNDERVOLT
> 
> Below is the latest "software" mod for the R9 Nano, but it also has new hardware modifications
> 
> ...


What is the power draw at those clock/voltage levels?


----------



## delshay (Apr 12, 2021)

Valantar said:


> What is the power draw at those clock/voltage levels?



I have to get back to you on that one with more voltage settings.

That set-up is for "Underclock" Ultra Extreme Efficiency. Max core voltage is 0.950 (State 7).  .(already posted this)
I clawed back a lot of performance from the memory high clocks, ie reduced latency.
I can confirm this card is extremely difficult to produce artifacts due-to having around one hundred 0603 tantalum capacitors (stacked on top of ceramics) sitting behind the core, This is one reason why it can clock so high.

It's strange that I went for Tantalum other than Ceramics. It's expected to clock somewhere near or pass 700MHz on the Memory, but I only know 660MHz is working perfectly without issues. It's going to set a world record (on air) if it has not already done so for HBM with no additional cooling.   ..Standard Nano cooling fan only with no adjustment to the fan profile, all running standard default.

Memory bandwidth is just plain crazy, see GPUZ..

I need to set-up 1000MHz core clock on the second BIOS for extreme efficiency.

EDIT: It's really nice that I no longer need to go into wattman when I upgrade software driver.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 14, 2021)

I have three XFX R9 Fury X's and all are currently in use. Do I qualify for this group? BTW I wouldn't mind another one if the price is right.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2021)

delshay said:


> As predicted R9 Nano Clocks 699MHz on the HBM. The only thing that's stopping it from going any faster is the software which is not letting me insert 700MHz+. I've including the game "Close To The Sun" screenshot.  ..This is the only game that shows artifacts if hardware is overclocked/underclocked too far, but is not applicable to this card. Extra ordinary, very difficult to get any artifacts out of it.
> 
> EDIT: Voltage State 0,1 & 2 are experimental, as I want to insure I can boot into windows.
> EDIT2: The game "Close To The Sun" will show artifacts around the lights, on the right hand side if I go too far on the hardware. This is before I added around 100 Tantalum Capacitors to the card.


Unfortunately I believe that Memory OC is turned OFF automatically in drivers so even IF you can change your memory speed in certain OC programs the actual speed will always be 500Mhz....



bobbybluz said:


> I have three XFX R9 Fury X's and all are currently in use. Do I qualify for this group? BTW I wouldn't mind another one if the price is right.


I have the Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro and I really like this card it's built like a tank....I customized a bios  so now it's working on 1070Mhz....


----------



## Valantar (Apr 14, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I have three XFX R9 Fury X's and all are currently in use. Do I qualify for this group? BTW I wouldn't mind another one if the price is right.


You could probably buy mine if/when I ever get my 6800 XT, though it's got an EK water block on it (don't have the stock cooler any more) and I live in Sweden, so shipping might be expensive.


----------



## delshay (Apr 14, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Unfortunately I believe that Memory OC is turned OFF automatically in drivers so even IF you can change your memory speed in certain OC programs the actual speed will always be 500Mhz....
> 
> 
> I have the Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro and I really like this card it's built like a tank....I customized a bios  so now it's working on 1070Mhz....



Are you sure what you are saying? HBM Overclock is done in the "firmware".   ..Everything I'm doing is in firmware, no external software involved other than Radeon standard software which you need to display something on-screen.

I can check if it is active with a scopemeter or underclock it in firmware & check for massive drop-off in performance.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2021)

delshay said:


> Are you sure what you are saying? HBM Overclock is done in the "firmware".   ..Everything I'm doing is in firmware, no external software involved other than Radeon standard software which you need to display something on-screen.
> 
> I can check if it is active with a scopemeter or underclock it in firmware & check for massive drop-off in performance.


Well from my research 16.2.2 should be the latest driver that works with HBM OC everything after that just ain't working....I also customized my bios and unlocked memory OC but when I OC my memory even if the GPU-Z/3D Mark and rest of the Benchmarks showing higher frequency the benchmarking results are always more or less identical.....And yeah this is not just me saying that you can look around the web and see that this is what most people claim...Now I don't know maybe you did something or find some new software where is possible to do HBM OC and If you did I am really eager to see&try that........here look bellow I just OC my HBM memory on identical speed as yours and I did 1 benchmark run with Superposition and guess what the result are the same on 700Mhz HBM and on 500Mhz HBM.......


----------



## delshay (Apr 14, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well from my research 16.2.2 should be the latest driver that works with HBM OC everything after that just ain't working....I also customized my bios and unlocked memory OC but when I OC my memory even if the GPU-Z showing higher frequency the benchmarking results are always more or less identical.....And yeah this is not just me saying that you can look around the web and see that this is what most people claim...Now I don't know maybe you did something or find some new software where is possible to do HBM OC and If you did I am really eager to see&try that........here look bellow I just OC my HBM memory on identical speed as yours.......



How about this, do you think it is fake ASUS Radeon R9 Fury Overclocked to 1.0 GHz HBM and 1400 MHz GPU Clock - Fully Unlocked To Fury X and Features 1 TB/s Bandwidth on LN2 (wccftech.com).

I will checkout what you are saying by probing my card, but there are also many threads that says it is working. Some users claiming they can't even get to 560 or 600MHz which make me think it is working.

Maybe Nano cards are completely locked out, so maybe I made a mistake.  Give me time to probe it to confirm what's going on, but I can swear I did see increase in benchmarks.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2021)

delshay said:


> How about this, do you think it is fake ASUS Radeon R9 Fury Overclocked to 1.0 GHz HBM and 1400 MHz GPU Clock - Fully Unlocked To Fury X and Features 1 TB/s Bandwidth on LN2 (wccftech.com).
> 
> I will checkout what you are saying by probing my card, but there are also many threads that says it is working. Some users claiming they can't even get to 560 or 600MHz which make me think it is working.
> 
> Maybe Nano cards are completely locked out, so maybe I made a mistake.  Give me time to probe it to confirm what's going on.


No I don't think its fake.....this was EXTREME OC he used Nitrogen + some wiring tweaks and beside that this was back from 2015 where HBM was still possible to OC it was not turned off yet via drivers.....I guess you can still install old drivers and then applied HBM OC and then compare all the data.....


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> You could probably buy mine if/when I ever get my 6800 XT, though it's got an EK water block on it (don't have the stock cooler any more) and I live in Sweden, so shipping might be expensive.


The most I paid for any of them was $175 like new in the box off the local Craigslist. The other two were $150 off different buyers on CL, one was also close to like new and the other needed a cleaning but was very good. They also came in the original boxes. I got all of them a couple of years ago when they were sanely priced.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> The most I paid for any of them was $175 like new in the box off the local Craigslist. The other two were $150 off different buyers on CL, one was also close to like new and the other needed a cleaning but was very good. They also came in the original boxes. I got all of them a couple of years ago when they were sanely priced.


I was lucky I get this R9 Fury Sapphire Nitro just a week or two before this latest mining craze for just 75€........


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 14, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I was lucky I get this R9 Fury Sapphire Nitro just a week or two before this latest mining craze for just 75€........


Excellent deal. My remaining Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 rig has the $175 Fury X in it. The former twin to it just got an i9 9900K/Asus ROG Maximus XI Hero Wi-Fi transplanted into it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 14, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Excellent deal. My remaining Sabertooth X79/E5 1680 V2 rig has the $175 Fury X in it. The former twin to it just got an i9 9900K/Asus ROG Maximus XI Hero Wi-Fi transplanted into it.


Well yeah it was a good deal but when I remember that was thinking to buy GTX 1080TI for 250€......and I was like naaah I don't need it + price will go down for sure


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 14, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well yeah it was a good deal but when I remember that was thinking to buy GTX 1080TI for 250€......and I was like naaah I don't need it + price will go down for sure


Been there; I passed on three Vega 64's for under $250 each on Craigslist last year. My last GPU score was two MSI 390 Nitro 8GB's for $100 last Fall.


----------



## delshay (Apr 15, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well from my research 16.2.2 should be the latest driver that works with HBM OC everything after that just ain't working....I also customized my bios and unlocked memory OC but when I OC my memory even if the GPU-Z/3D Mark and rest of the Benchmarks showing higher frequency the benchmarking results are always more or less identical.....And yeah this is not just me saying that you can look around the web and see that this is what most people claim...Now I don't know maybe you did something or find some new software where is possible to do HBM OC and If you did I am really eager to see&try that........here look bellow I just OC my HBM memory on identical speed as yours and I did 1 benchmark run with Superposition and guess what the result are the same on 700Mhz HBM and on 500Mhz HBM.......



It looks like what you are saying is 100% correct.    ...Crimson 16.2.1 is showing lower benchmark score than I had before, but returning it back to my original driver showed the same result. Overall now my benchmark score is down, when before it was consistently hitting above 5000 points, now I can't even pass that number using Resident Evil 6 Benchmark tool "V Sync Enable". Something is not right now, looks like I have to do clean install.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 15, 2021)

delshay said:


> It looks like what you are saying is 100% correct.    ...Crimson 16.2.1 is showing lower benchmark score than I had before, but returning it back to my original driver showed the same result. Overall now my benchmark score is down, when before it was consistently hitting above 5000 points, now I can't even pass that number using Resident Evil 6 Benchmark tool "V Sync Enable". Something is not right now, looks like I have to do clean install.


Well man honestly In this case  I am srry that I am correct as I also wish we could OC somehow HBM on ours beloved Fury's...anyway If you find a way or If OC still works with those old drivers I am eager to see the results and difference in Benchmarking scores.....GL


----------



## delshay (Apr 20, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well man honestly In this case  I am srry that I am correct as I also wish we could OC somehow HBM on ours beloved Fury's...anyway If you find a way or If OC still works with those old drivers I am eager to see the results and difference in Benchmarking scores.....GL



I'v not given up, I'm looking deeper into this. There seems to be a windows register hack, but I have other ideas too, which begs the question, what is the basic windows driver doing.

According to this link, it stops @17.8.2.    .. Solved: HBM overclock on R9 Nano in AMD Crimson ReLive 17.... - AMD Community


----------

